# Preparing Wax for Competition



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/2008/10/honey-judging-and-entering-honey.html

There are literally 18 posts on my blog about preparing wax for a honey show. I poured a wax block last year 18 times before I got it so I liked it. It's also important to know what the specific rules are for the show you are entering.

At GBA I entered the same block I had won a blue ribbon on at Metro and Virginia Webb beat me, but her block was all designed and not a solid wax block. I had assumed from previous experience that a solid block was what was being judged but not so.

If the post linked above doesn't do it for you, search my blog for "wax block" and you'll find 17 other posts.

I'm not a candle maker so I can't help there.

Linda T


----------



## weebee (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow Linda T. Thanks for your reply. You're a wax melting celebrity. I saw your solar wax melter video recently and it was such a relief to finally see how it is done.

I'm guessing that there is honey left in the solar wax melted wax. My poured candles are bright yellow, but then they darken over time. I'm trying boiling the solar wax melted wax in water as a next step to eliminate the honey. Do you have any thoughts on that?

What do you do with the wax, if you don't make candles?

Thanks again...I'll check out your blog.

Deb T.


----------

